# Game 3: Los Angeles Clippers (1-0) @ Los Angeles Lakers (0-2)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So Steve Nash is doubtful (although he says he's still hopeful he can play). That means Steve Blake starts tonight against Chris Paul, and our backup is Chris Duhon. This scares me. Our bench will get annihilated tonight as the Clippers are a deep ****ing team. Kobe, Dwight, Pau and Metta better bring their 'A' game today or we're going to get embarrassed.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Should be a really fun game.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I have a $50 bet on this game with the actor that played Urkel. No, not a joke. I'm not confident the Lakers will win, but who passes on the chance to get $50 from Urkel?

Need to force feed Dwight and see if he can abuse DJ the way Bynum did. DJ is still a horrible defender and gasol toyed with them the other night.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Play defense with effort and limit TOs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> I have a $50 bet on this game with the actor that played Urkel. No, not a joke. I'm not confident the Lakers will win, but who passes on the chance to get $50 from Urkel?
> 
> Need to force feed Dwight and see if he can abuse DJ the way Bynum did. DJ is still a horrible defender and gasol toyed with them the other night.


How'd that happen?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> I have a $50 bet on this game with the actor that played Urkel. No, not a joke. I'm not confident the Lakers will win, but who passes on the chance to get $50 from Urkel?
> 
> Need to force feed Dwight and see if he can abuse DJ the way Bynum did. DJ is still a horrible defender and gasol toyed with them the other night.


Lol Jaleel White?


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Basel said:


> How'd that happen?


We have a mutual friend. He kept talking about Kobe being "done" non stop amongst other things. I called him a chicken little of course and he told me he was a lebron fan and offered up the bet.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Confirmed: Steve Nash (lower left leg contusion) will not play tonight against the Clippers. Steve Blake will start in his place alongside Kobe, Metta, Pau & Dwight


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

No matter who's starting, Paul will burn our PGs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Indeed. We need to stop everyone else.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Dwight's back's not yet 100%. He's noticeably slow on his rotations. I just hope he wont get into foul trouble early in the game.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Here we go!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe becomes #1 all-time in steals in Lakers franchise history.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cajon said:


> Dwight's back's not yet 100%. He's noticeably slow on his rotations. I just hope he wont get into foul trouble early in the game.


Unfortunately he picked up two early ones.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

****! Early foul trouble for Dwight.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Basel said:


> Kobe becomes #1 all-time in steals in Lakers franchise history.


Sweet!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Big 3 there from Kobe.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe with a looong three pointer.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jordan Hill absolutely sucks at that mid-range jumper from the top of the key. There's a reason they leave you wide open from there, Jordan - you can't make it.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Morris sighting. :eek8:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with 14 points. Clippers lead 28-23 after one.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

AWFUL start to the 3rd quarter. We may need Kobe to play a lot of minutes tonight.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Morris really sucks. Why did we keep him?


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Why's Howard shooting jumpers? :nonono:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Back to back threes by Morris and Blake!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I have a $50 bet on this game with the actor that played Urkel. No, not a joke. I'm not confident the Lakers will win, but who passes on the chance to get $50 from Urkel?


You will get $50 from Urkel if you bet on the Clippers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ron said:


> You will get $50 from Urkel if you bet on the Clippers.


When's the last time you had one positive thing to say about this team? Serious question. I don't remember.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> AWFUL start to the 3rd 2nd quarter. We may need Kobe to play a lot of minutes tonight.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> When's the last time you had one positive thing to say about this team? Serious question. I don't remember.


Then you have a short memory.

Because I commented that I was happier with the team offense against Portland, and also with Dwight's free throw shooting that night.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ron said:


> Fixed that for you.


:laugh: Thanks. I'm so used to us having bad 3rd quarters that I just typed it out subconsciously.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ron said:


> Then you have a short memory.
> 
> Because I commented that I was happier with the team offense against Portland, and also with Dwight's free throw shooting that night.


Guess I didn't see that. That's good to know that you're not completely negative all the time.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Right now, Dwight has more fouls than rebounds.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> Guess I didn't see that. That's good to know that you're not completely negative all the time.


I'm just having fun with the die-hards like you and Jamel. I know this team will turn it around, it just isn't going to happen tonight.

But they better win on Sunday or I think Brown goes down.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was embarrassing for MWP. Crawford toying with him.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Pau. llullz


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

And I think the Clippers can also be had tonight, as this isn't a very good effort on their part.

I'm disappointed the Lakers can't seem to make significant inroads to this 8-point deficit. :|


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Damn Crawford!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

If I have to watch this ****ing Rose commercial one more time, I am going to trash my TV.

Talk about a blitzkrieg. I think I have seen this ****ing commercial about 100 times since opening night.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Steve Nash is very politically correct.

I will translate what he just said: "I think the Princeton offense sucks, and as soon as I get back, I am taking the offense over."


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

#StevenHansonBlakeSystem.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And it's cut to 2!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, Caron Butler hit a 3 at the buzzer and we're down 5 at halftime.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Pretty good close to the half for the Lakers.

Down by 5.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Steve Blakes D has been decent. We don't need Nash


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Ebanks banking in!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Every time we get close, the Clippers come back and hit a big shot or two.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That's twice Pau has bit on the fake by Blake; gotta be careful. Could've really hurt himself there.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Needs more Jodie Meeks.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Now I can say that we're having an awful 3rd quarter.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Mike Brown is an idiot this offense does not fit the talent Nash basically said the offense ****ing sucks.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

sheesh. If we didn't have Kobe Bean Bryant.......


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Wow what is Artest doing?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Even though it's not completely his fault, I do hope we fire mike Brown.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Very frustrating.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I reeeeally hope they fire Mike Brown...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Dwight Howard face is showing that he's ready to leave this team in the summer


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

every game this team has played this season has gone the same way. Something is wrong something doesn't fit its been all preseason and thus far in the regular season.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> every game this team has played this season has gone the same way. Something is wrong something doesn't fit its been all preseason and thus far in the regular season.


It's Mike Brown 
I don't think the players care for him anymore. Unfortunately a mid season coaching change won't help so we are stuck with this foolishness.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Team defense: 28th in the league, only the Hawks and Celtics have allowed more points per game.

This should change against the Pistons on Sunday. Here's to hoping.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I predict Brown will be fired if they lose to the Pistons.

However, I just can't see them losing on Sunday.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Firing Brown sends the wrong signal he has vet coaches galore on the staff they need to figure something out a coaching change won't help right now Brown taking some suggestions might. 

Not trying Meeks on a night where the Clips were doubling off on our stars most of the night is inexcusable. 

another idea I am coming around to follow me is playing Morris more he's athletic and very aggressive he's not playing very smart but his athleticism creates a different tempo Blake is just blah on the floor too damn timid if we could coach Morris up and give him more minutes by midseason he might give our bench an actual identity with meeks on the wings playing faster. 

I also hate what Pau is doing on the floor just sorta being alittle timid he and Howard are getting outhustled too much for boards. 

Howard and Pau aren't intimidating anyone in the paint.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> Mike Brown is an idiot this offense does not fit the talent Nash basically said the offense ****ing sucks.


Who watched this game and really said "the Princeton offense cost us this game!" I knew that would happen and counted the amount of times they ran the Princeton in the second half and came up with 4, none in the 4th quarter.

There were people (Ron) happy to see the triple post offense gone 11 years and 5 championships later so I shouldn't be surprised.

As for this team, I can say now that I have no faith the bench will even be average. Why did Hill, after earning a contract for hitting the offensive glass and being active around the rim and in P&R defense decided to become a 17 foot jump shooter in the summer? Did I mention he's a horrible shooter? Why did we sign arguably the best reserve scoring forward in the league if he's half as agressive on offense as Metta? How come Brown still can't decide if he wants to play Ebanks or Meeks?

Pau's body language was disgusting last night. Flailing around like a fish, letting Chris Paul muscle him out of loose balls... I guess he got too used to Bynum destroying the Clips front line and wasn't ready to work.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Who watched this game and really said "the Princeton offense cost us this game!" I knew that would happen and counted the amount of times they ran the Princeton in the second half and came up with 4, none in the 4th quarter.
> 
> There were people (Ron) happy to see the triple post offense gone 11 years and 5 championships later so I shouldn't be surprised.


I'm not really referring to last night more of the offense in general its nonsensical to have Nash be part of that offense thats not what we brought Nash here for he's supposed to be a primary ball handler I want him smothering it doing his Nash thing everyone can fit around that . Kobe is having success in the offense which is not surprising Kobe plays better in structure. 

I trust in the Tri because PJ was coach. 

Last night was about a lack of confidence as a team and Howard doing what I have seen all too often with him getting a couple early fouls and then the rest of the night getting preoccupied with chirping with the refs and being frustrated by anyone pushing him back when he posts up he plays these sorta games every 1 out of 4 games seen it far too much with him. Kobe was by himself last night. The Princeton was scrapped thw whole 2nd half like you pointed out. 



Jamel Irief said:


> As for this team, I can say now that I have no faith the bench will even be average. Why did Hill, after earning a contract for hitting the offensive glass and being active around the rim and in P&R defense decided to become a 17 foot jump shooter in the summer? Did I mention he's a horrible shooter? Why did we sign arguably the best reserve scoring forward in the league if he's half as agressive on offense as Metta? How come Brown still can't decide if he wants to play Ebanks or Meeks?


Brown does what alot of poor coaches do and that burn up his stars and distrust the bench. Jamison looks terrible like he's confused out there. There are alot of things I don't like about this team one of them is the coaching staff too many former coaches too many damn ideas I can see being floated I can almost see some coaches saying try this guy oh try that guy. 



Jamel Irief said:


> Pau's body language was disgusting last night. Flailing around like a fish, letting Chris Paul muscle him out of loose balls... I guess he got too used to Bynum destroying the Clips front line and wasn't ready to work.


Pau has too much punk in him always has Phil did a good job of keeping the pressure on him mentally not sure Brown is even aware of the maintenance you have to constantly do to Pau's psyche. 

Phil could do wonders with this team he'd organize and galvanize this bunch if he was healthy. Mike Brown seems stressed with the fake confidence in saying it will all work out.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

It kind of concerned me that Kobe was "speaking for Brown" and calling out the critics. Call me old school, but I don't like the star player acting like he represents the coach or the coach running ideas for an offense to him. Especially if as you said Brown's confidence is an issue.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I think he had good intentions. He's just really really full of himself.


----------

